# Lyrics



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Would anyone like to help work out the lyrics to this? xD


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

"This video is not available.

Sorry about that."


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

I've got the first part here


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Why thank-you very much xD

Now need to work out the second part


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> Would anyone like to help work out the lyrics to this? xD


As I am in the same country as Art Rock also not available but, however it says: _Un Sospiro_ that have to be Liszt


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

It is, however it is a version set to words for the film "a Song Without End"


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Burroughs said:


> It is, however it is a version set to words for the film "a Song Without End"


Now we getting somewhere.
Use the wikipedia and when you click the section_ soundtracks _it says this:

Two notable soundtracks were recorded in 1960..one by each of the composers of the Oscar-winning score. Colpix Records, a division of Columbia Pictures released Song Without End: Original Soundtrack Recording featuring the pianist Jorge Bolet playing seven of Franz Liszt's compositions. The Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra was conducted by Morris Stoloff. Orchestral selections included four selections from the film's repertoire, and two selections reminded listeners of Liszt's organ virtuosity (uncredited performer..accompanied by "The Song Without End" chorus). CP-506 (LP). The Franz Liszt Story featured the piano and orchestra of Harry Sukman. Liberty Records, LST-7151 (LP). Harry Sukman recorded ten of the Liszt compositions featured in the film. _Eight of those selections were adaptations by Harry Sukman composed especially for the album.[4]

_

So perhaps you come somewhat closer now. :tiphat:


----------



## Op.123 (Mar 25, 2013)

Well yes, thanks 

What I did was I searched for the lyrics that Taggart found to see if it would bring the rest up, however it did not

I guess the best option is to just try and decipher them xD


----------

